# Is FAS on there way out?



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been getting alot of properties I use to do for them. all so far have went to Cyprexx. Did one a day ago (intial lawn) that I was doing for FAS(recuts). Was sent a clean out order back in July from FAS ,I declined it! No one esle did it house still full of debris aroun d a 120CYD. Now I`ll get to bid the job with Cyprexx and be able to make a profit.

Also been getting old Lamco properties with 5 Brothers. Any one runnng into this?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I have been getting alot of properties I use to do for them. all so far have went to Cyprexx. Did one a day ago (intial lawn) that I was doing for FAS(recuts). Was sent a clean out order back in July from FAS ,I declined it! No one esle did it house still full of debris aroun d a 120CYD. Now I`ll get to bid the job with Cyprexx and be able to make a profit.
> 
> Also been getting old Lamco properties with 5 Brothers. Any one runnng into this?


I have gotten lamco through us best.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

FAS is showing signs of financial stress... checks not being authorized to be released even though they have been cut??? That is NOT good in any camp, and the word spreads !! or should spread. also Dale is running the BIDS department !! An owner does NOT do that unless they cant aford to hire a manager ..... They have pushed and pushed, fed their vendors line after line and it has come full circlre to bite them in the ASS !! If I were a vendor I would be declining WO's till they got their head on straight financially and started treating the vendors like they (FAS) wanted to be treated. SO are they on thier way out ??? From what I have been told the door is opening more and more each day.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah they cut my cleaning invoice due to some pic BS even though we had like 100 cleaning photos. I gathered by the person that cut it that they weren't concerned with getting the correct photos for the client as they were "sending another contractor" even though they paid me a premium because they couldn't find anyone to do the clean out. They were only concerned about cutting my invoice $150. I told them to cancel all work orders, they wanted to talk to me about it as they didn't have anyone to cover some of my rural territory but I declined.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Yeah they cut my cleaning invoice due to some pic BS even though we had like 100 cleaning photos. I gathered by the person that cut it that they weren't concerned with getting the correct photos for the client as they were "sending another contractor" even though they paid me a premium because they couldn't find anyone to do the clean out. They were only concerned about cutting my invoice $150. I told them to cancel all work orders, they wanted to talk to me about it as they didn't have anyone to cover some of my rural territory but I declined.


How recent did this happen?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That "sending another contractor" line is as old to them as the hills. Your right, if they couldn't find anyone but you in the first place, and had to pay you top dollar, how are they able to get another sub now?
Lol, try asking for proof they paid another guy....


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> How recent did this happen?


6 weeks. I refreshed my memory on this property, sink and tub were extremely old(probably 50+ years) and they were extremely stained. I am looking at the sink one, we have a before, 2 during, and one after. Honestly before/after both look gross, but it's extremely pitted and stained and there's no getting it clean. Same deal on tub. After I resent the same photos showing before/action/after and explaining that it would NOT come clean, their response was specifically "These appear to be the same photos without any improvement to the tubs and sink. With these photos, the janitorial will not be reversed."


I had several lawns with them that they were paying very well on due to their rural locations. That was my second cleanout. The first one was 1-1.5 hours away, we checked it out and refused flat rate, we negotiated back and forth and settled. That one actually went OK. I didn't actively sign up with them, they called me out of the blue about 4-5 months ago needing a winterization and plumbing repair and was paying pretty well for it as it also was a rural one.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

If they would QUIT playing their mind games and try not to be more pathetic than they are then they might get work done. Just because you're having cash flow problems does not make it OK to not tell us what the hell is going on. They keep sending me Bids and I put in prices and they get kicked back for being too high. Their standard pricing sheet is PATHETIC. I don't care and I WONT use it. Price is what it IS . No more NO LESS. Thats the nature of a BID. You think I really have the warm feeling when you cant even pay for the services you have already been paid for ?? The bids are NOT going to get accepted and I don't care because I don't want to be out on the Limb when It snaps and I get Nothing. Sorry all just sad to see a once GREAT company go STRAIGHT INTO THE TOILET. Get back to basics and quit worring about what everyone else is doing and be a company people want to work for NOT DREAD. I bet Morale is just DISMAL at FAS


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

TE=Splinterpicker;36395]If they would QUIT playing their mind games and try not to be more pathetic than they are then they might get work done. Just because you're having cash flow problems does not make it OK to not tell us what the hell is going on. They keep sending me Bids and I put in prices and they get kicked back for being too high. Their standard pricing sheet is PATHETIC. I don't care and I WONT use it. Price is what it IS . No more NO LESS. Thats the nature of a BID. You think I really have the warm feeling when you cant even pay for the services you have already been paid for ?? The bids are NOT going to get accepted and I don't care because I don't want to be out on the Limb when It snaps and I get Nothing. Sorry all just sad to see a once GREAT company go STRAIGHT INTO THE TOILET. Get back to basics and quit worring about what everyone else is doing and be a company people want to work for NOT DREAD. I bet Morale is just DISMAL at FAS[/QUOTE]


I total agree with you


----------

